# Has anyone lost weight due to chronic constipation



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I lost 20 lbs in 2 months due to an anal fissure followed by severe constipation. I am struggling to gain it back but despite a 2600 calorie diet, I have gained a pound in the last 2 months. I need approx 2200 calorie to maintain my otherwise normal weight of 145 lbs. Any shared similar experience will helpThanks


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have gone from a size 8 to a size 2 in less than a year due to IBS-C and I can't gain the weight back. My hair has thinned terribly as a result and I have had myriad medical problems. I am not succeeding at gaining weight either and I am so depressed about it.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was around 163 a few months ago and now I'm at 134. I was 147 on dec. 5th so just this past month I've lost a ton of weight. I was thinking it would be really easy to put weight back on but for some reason I just end up losing more.. Have you tried whey protein shakes? You can gain weight really fast by drinking 2 a day although I'm not sure how they will effect your stomach (which is the reason I've avoided them for now) but it might be worth a try.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're feeling so bad ramana. I've lost about 15lb since my IBS/GERD has got worse and often fear food so much that there's not much chance of putting it back on.What I will say though is that, for me, Zelnorm has made me regular (70% of the time) when no other med or foodstuff has. Could be worth a shot.Pete


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

This is an interesting post. I gain weight when I have bad C (for obvious reasons--full of s**t). There are foods I try to avoid, but my C has never stopped me from eating. I've had IBS-C for 33 years, but was only diagnosed in the last few years. Life's struggle!Zelnorm, amitiza did not work for me.


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep. I've lost 20lbs. And, like many of you, I was thin to begin with. I'm learning I have a motility problem- sort of like gastroparesis. now that I'm treating it, things are better, I can gain a bit of weight, but usually end up losing it again when I go through a bad patch.Julie


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm IBS-D, but I was just poking around on this section to read some stuff. Obviously, I don't know what C is like... why do you lose weight with C? Do you avoid food because of it, and that's why you're losing weight? It doesn't sound like it, because you said that you're on a 2600 calorie diet!Just hoping for a little enlightenment for someone who's out of the loop and curious


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have tried protein shakes, but I can eat very little of anything because I get so bloated. I have learned how and when to eat, but this weight loss is not a happy thing. I eat to live, not the other way around. I shouldn't complain because I know so many people have weight issues, but I think given the choice between the two, I'd rather fight my weight than deal with chronic IBS-C. nogo


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

> quote:Foe: Fighting High


I gain because i have bouts when nothing is passing. i end up not eating and than trying to take the cleansing products. its an awful cycle. Not sure how you could lose weight unless you stopped eating because of the pain.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

IBS-C should not make you lose weight.If you think about it, IBS-C is Chronic Constipation, and when you are constipated you do not go as much, so you should be gaining weight if anything. When i wasn't taking any medication for C, and I was eating unhealthy, I gained 30 pounds! I went from 140-170(Shrugs), but now I am back at 133.... IBS-D would automatically make you lose weight since the diahierriah shreds all the pounds from anything you eat.I have started taking malik of magnesia every 2-3 days and that has provided great relief. However, I am losing weight whenever I take it because it basically empties my stomach out consistently.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I lost weight becuase due to constipation, I felt bloated and therefore could not eat much.Now even though I can't eat, I don't seem to get the weight back


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually with IBS-D your not supposed to lose weight also.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

my weight loss is due to bloating as well. I feel bloated, so don't want to eat to add to the problem. Just miserable. I'm hungry, but can't eat! I know how I will feel when I do eat, so I lay off of the food. It's a vicious cycle to say the least. nogo


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Then the reason you are losing weight is because of the bloating.You feel that you are full, so you either unconsciously skip meals(Without thinking about it) or just eat an inadequate amount of food when you do eat.It use to happen to me all the time. Now I realize that I must either regardless of how my stomach feels.


----------

